# Making a female template



## Enticer (Oct 14, 2005)

I have a template similar to the one pictured and I nee to make a female template that is 1/8" larger. I know this is probably very easy to do but it escapes me at the moment. I have the template set from Lee valley that I want to use.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Enticer

If you have the template just use a brass guide ,to move the bit out 1/8" more...( off set) drop and copy the template..
once you have the new template you can use it to make the new female template or use the one you just cut out,, see chart to select the right guide..
======





Enticer said:


> I have a template similar to the one pictured and I nee to make a female template that is 1/8" larger. I know this is probably very easy to do but it escapes me at the moment. I have the template set from Lee valley that I want to use.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I use the MLCS router inlay set (at the bottom of the page http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_inlay.html ) to cut guitar control recesses and cover plates from 1 template.


----------



## Enticer (Oct 14, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Enticer
> 
> If you have the template just use a brass guide ,to move the bit out 1/8" more...( off set) drop and copy the template..
> once you have the new template you can use it to make the new female template or use the one you just cut out,, see chart to select the right guide..
> ======


The template I have has to remain the size that it is currently.
So using a 1/2" guide and 1/4" bit the actual female part would 1/4" larger than I need (if my math is correct) so I would just need to do a second cut now to reduce the size of my female template. Using the same bit with a 3/4" guide for the second cut would give me the correct size I am looking for.
Does this seem right?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI 

Right on,,you can always play with the guides or the router bit to get it to the right size.............inlay kits work well for this job 

Once you do it a time or two it's just like putting on your pants,one leg at a time..and it's automatic ...no thinking/math needed.. 

=========



Enticer said:


> The template I have has to remain the size that it is currently.
> So using a 1/2" guide and 1/4" bit the actual female part would 1/4" larger than I need (if my math is correct) so I would just need to do a second cut now to reduce the size of my female template. Using the same bit with a 3/4" guide for the second cut would give me the correct size I am looking for.
> Does this seem right?


----------

